# Help, stolen camera in Southern California



## SR505 (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm requesting your help keeping an eye out for my stolen camera. My camera (with lens) was stolen from me on 08/23/13 in the City of Industry, California at a shopping mall. I made a careless error that was very uncharacteristic of myself - I left the camera hanging inside a dressing room and stepped out into the store briefly, only to return and immediately notice that someone had stolen it. I know I made the mistake of leaving it in there, it just really sucks that this was the one and only time I ever left the camera in a public place, out of my sight, in the 7+ years I've been shooting with it. The store employees were not able to help, nor the mall security. I've already filed a report with the mall security as well as the police.

I would be extremely grateful if you ladies and gentlemen could help keep an eye out for it all over the US and the world, wherever you're from. I've attached a photo of the camera - I know it doesn't show the whole camera, but it does give an idea of what the camera looks like for those who aren't familiar with it.

It's an old Minolta SR505 35mm film SLR camera from ~1976. If I'm not mistaken, this is equivalent to the US market's SRT202, but it was simply called the SR505 in Japan, which is where my grandfather first purchased it new. This camera is of great sentimental value to my family and me - it was passed down from my late grandfather, to my father, then to me. It's older than me, it's been used all over the world, it's basically the closest thing we have to a family heirloom, and it meant the world to me. Here is some identifying information so that you'd be able to identify my property if you happen to come across it:

Minolta SR505 camera body - serial # 5338019 (additionally, my family name is engraved in Mandarin Chinese on the aluminum of the camera body, visible in the attached photo)
Minolta MC Rokkor 50mm f/1.4 lens - serial # 3312552
Hoya HMC skylight 1b lens filter
Promaster lens cap
Red Pentax camera strap

If you find these items, I would appreciate it so much if you'd contact me through these forums so that I can inform law enforcement or just arrange for the items to be returned.

Thank you in advance.

Sincerely,
Michael


----------



## cbarnard7 (Aug 28, 2013)

That's awful to hear. Good luck! I'd check some pawn shops in your area in a few days time.


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2013)

Closed - Duplicate post.


----------

